# Pre-op testing done!



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello again. Well it's getting closer! 8 more days to go before my TT! Went to the hospital today for my pre testing. Was there for an hour and a half. The nurse asked me questions for almost an hour straight. Then I was seen by a physician assistant. The only testing I needed was some blood work and a EKG. I don't know what the blood work was. I was so nervous I forgot to ask. I will pick up a copy of my labs on Fri. I also need clearance from my cardiologist. Hopefully that's not going to be a problem. I am really getting nervous that's for sure. When the physicians assistant asked me about how I have been feeling he said I explained it very well. He seemed to know exactly what I was talking about. The swinging from hypo to hyper and everything in between. It was nice to talk to someone who actually understood. I am getting tired of people either saying I need to exercise or its menopause! I will keep you all posted. My surgery is 12/3 at 11 am. I am so glad I found this site. You all have been a great help to me through this mess. Blessings to all! Wish me luck!!


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I will be thinking of you! Mine is the 9 th so I will be right after. I have my blood work-EKG tomorrow! Keep us posted after the surgery!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

good luck, you both will do great!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you sure it's not menopause?

Just kidding. You'll do great. 

Honestly, at this point, with holiday season upon us, it will be over before you know it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Hello again. Well it's getting closer! 8 more days to go before my TT! Went to the hospital today for my pre testing. Was there for an hour and a half. The nurse asked me questions for almost an hour straight. Then I was seen by a physician assistant. The only testing I needed was some blood work and a EKG. I don't know what the blood work was. I was so nervous I forgot to ask. I will pick up a copy of my labs on Fri. I also need clearance from my cardiologist. Hopefully that's not going to be a problem. I am really getting nervous that's for sure. When the physicians assistant asked me about how I have been feeling he said I explained it very well. He seemed to know exactly what I was talking about. The swinging from hypo to hyper and everything in between. It was nice to talk to someone who actually understood. I am getting tired of people either saying I need to exercise or its menopause! I will keep you all posted. My surgery is 12/3 at 11 am. I am so glad I found this site. You all have been a great help to me through this mess. Blessings to all! Wish me luck!!


Keeping you in thought and prayer!! You will be so glad when this is over!


----------

